# Motorhome kettle.....how do you boil water?



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I have just been looking at kettles. They are upto 3kw. Would this trip out a motorhome electric box?

I am using a rather cute whistling kettle at the moment, but am curious about using an electric one.

Are there any lower wattage ones about?

Rapide561


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

We use a gas whistling kettle but with the solar panel we hardly ever use hookup. Ana x


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

What size is your solar panel ana


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

There are plenty of 500W kettles around which hold enough for two mugs. You don't even have to go to a caravan shop they have them in Comet on eBay etc etc. Boiling up more water than you need has got to be a waste.

Regards Frank


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

We use a 500w which does two mugs. We do have a gas kettle when more is required and\or we have no electricity.The gas one whistles and the electric one clicks.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I must confess I am always curious at the desire for mains kettles in motorhomes, even 500W ones. Do people carry BOTH a mains kettle and a gas hob kettle, or is it really that whenever they want a cup of tea/coffee, they are ALWAYS on hookup?

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> I must confess I am always curious at the desire for mains kettles in motorhomes, even 500W ones. Do people carry BOTH a mains kettle and a gas hob kettle, or is it really that whenever they want a cup of tea/coffee, they are ALWAYS on hookup?
> 
> Dave


I carry both, though I would rather just carry the gas one. But as I run out of gas from time to time, the missus prefers a backup system.

Also of course, when using a mains hookup, it saves our gas.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

We carry both, why use gas when you are paying for electricity while on hook up.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Artona ... you asked what size the solar panel is ... it's a 110 , They make bigger ones now but we find this great unless we are in the French Alps in snow and ice  Ana x


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

*Kettle*

Well the kettle debate rages on, we have an electric ring on our hob so use that with the Whistling kettle when on hook up is not we use the gas. As mentioned if you are on hookup it is really silly in my mind to use your own gas.

Just returned from a lovely campsite with goats!! see pic.

Nice to see you back Pusser i was sure it was an april fool but kept me thinking whilst at work on Saturday am, - how was your trip to Coventry!!

Monday aargh!! but at least we have peterborough in 18 Days time!!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

GYPSYROSE/PUSSER - These whistling kettles of yours - do they whistle any particular tune or do you have a choice of melodies?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Our 750w kettle was bought as a travel kettle and holds about 4 mugs.

We also have an old and battered gas kettle which doesn't whistle but works perfectly well and goes back a long time in our camping history. It's also one of the best pouring kettles I've ever used.

As above, one used when on hook up the other when not. Using the gas kettle means the hob lid must be lifted, all the things on it moved off and more heat in summer, more condensation in winter - that's as well as the argument about not using up your gas.

G


----------



## kipperkid (May 16, 2005)

750W kettle if on electric and small gas one if not


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I think it is simply me having a panel van where storage is at a premium so I'd rather not have another unnecessary kitchen "appliance" in the cupboard.

However, purely for academic interest for those of you who relish not paying twice for fuel for a cuppa (all rough figures but fit-for-purpose):

LPG 40p per litre, energy density 25MJ/l, gives 62MJ per £.
1 cal raises 1g (1ml) water 1degC, 4.18J per cal, so 200,000J needed to boil 0.5l (two large mugs) of very cold water. That's 300 brew-ups per £.
Even allowing for plenty of heat loss (and even that heats the van) that equates to around 1 penny per pot of tea from LPG.

It rather reminds me of a work colleague many years ago who was on an economy drive at home and literally had fewer cups of tea and coffee to minimise boiling the kettle. It turned out he had minimal loft insulation, no cavity wall insulation, sach windows and no draught excluders.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Dave; I don't think comparative costs are an issue here.

Most people, especially in Europe, still carry a limited volume of gas and cannot exchange their cylinders while abroad. They therefore must conserve their gas to avoid running out if they are away for a long period.

If the opportunity to use electricity comes along -and the cost then is a one-off and includes lighting and heating- then it makes sense to use it to boil a kettle.

In UK there are also the points I mentioned above- convenience of not having to clear the hob and have condensation in the van.

My electric kettle fits into the washing up bowl which travels in the sink while the gas kettle has a small slot under the cooker - which goes some way to explain why it is so battered.

G


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Well Dave now I know who to go to with al my physics problems!! :? 

We have an electric however it's not good to try and boil a kettle while using your air conditioning....I learned that the hard way last year!!!!!  

If not on hook up or running the geni we just boil water in a pot. I wouldn't mind a nice whistling kettle but himself might go into melt down :evil: if I buy yet another piece of equipment for the rig....he reckons the "stuff" cost more than the rig.. 8O .he's wrong of course.....well I think! :lol: 

Arizona


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

We have a gas whistling ketle, and with only having a small motorhome cant carry too much because of storage ect. we have'nt been abroad yet with the van so what happens if you cant exchane gas cylinders and you run out of gas, has this happened to anyone?, I was trying to persuade hubby to try France next year but this will be another excuse not to go, (he doesnt fancy driving abroad),


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

In Summer or most of the time we are in Spain, we use a 600 watt electric kettle with Solar Power and the 800 watt Inverter. At other times, we use a gas whisling kettle. :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Anne,

It depends how long abroad, in which months and how much gas you have to start with. Basically, space heating when it's cold is a gas killer. Cooking only when it's warm and gas seemingly lasts forever. 

In the days when we had standard Calor offerings, I'd take a Camping Gaz bottle and regulator as backup (used it for BBQ anyway) and knew I could always get by. That is not a sensible option for skiing, however 

In due course, consider refillable cylinder(s). I have a single Gaslow 6kg refillable, but I space heat with mains when available and diesel when not, and I have an accurate level gauge on the single cylinder.

Dave
Edit - but most important of all, DO get to France. Even he will be a convert


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

tonyt said:


> GYPSYROSE/PUSSER - These whistling kettles of yours - do they whistle any particular tune or do you have a choice of melodies?


Our whistle is played under licence from Thomas the Tank Engine. 8) However, if you over fill it, it belches and whistles at the same time. I prefer this.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Ours whistles "Wherever I hang my hat, that's my home...." Ana x


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> storage is at a premium so I'd rather not have another unnecessary kitchen "appliance" in the cupboard.


That's certainly it for us - as I'm sure I've mentioned before (as if that would stop me doing it again?! :lol we don't even have cupboard space for *one* kettle, ours lives in the sink when we're travelling (saves emptying it too!) and on the hob when we're not.

So we're definitely a one-kettle family. 8) 
-H


----------



## 88727 (May 9, 2005)

didn't think of a kettle, after 25 years without one we just invested in a pop up toaster from argos for £5.
all those years standing at the back of the van doing the toast, now i just have to sit and wait for it to pop.
pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Toaster*

Ho

Yes I had forgotten a toaster.

I am making a list of accessories for the Kon-Tiki, but bearing in mind the length of stay, I don't want to be carrying clutter.

I have just read in the SWIFT brochure that the cooker is gas and electric, so one kettle will suffice, obviously using the electric hotplate when on the mains.

Bit I had forgotten a toaster!

Rapide561


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

We got an electric kettle with ours when we bought it, its only little, just enough for two cups. We never use it... I like the gas whistling one better.

But more important than a kettle to me is my electric griddle.... mmmm bacon.


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Small electric kettle from Towsure.

Also use it to boil the water before putting pan on the hob.


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

*toasters*



camperpete said:


> didn't think of a kettle, after 25 years without one we just invested in a pop up toaster from argos for £5.
> all those years standing at the back of the van doing the toast, now i just have to sit and wait for it to pop.
> pete


oh but pete!!! you can't compare electric-toast with gas-toast - electric's all dried out and yukky  when for a while we lived in an all-electric house I had to go out to the van to make "proper toast" :lol: Having said that, the grill in our current van would take about an hour to make toast for two but I've got one of the little folding jobbies that goes on the hob - best bit of kit we've bought and it was less than a fiver 

-H (toast addict, have it twice every day :roll: )


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a whistler and an electric one. I also have a Dualit toaster and a George Forman Rotisserie. Needles to say the last 2 are for hookup / Genny use only. Nothing beats a rotisseried chicken on a sunday  

Dave


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

We run an extention lead into the awning ,do all the brewing up there no condensation all the mess outside. 
Dave


----------



## gardeningpheobe (Feb 23, 2006)

*boiling kettle*

Relay says 'little folding jobbies'

is this an odd looking contraption that folds flat with a plate with holes in and some uprights for the toast, saw one today and our grill is very slow to say the least, time to have a shower while it does anything.

Lyris


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

Anyone know where we can purchase a 110 volt kettle in uk?
Preferably online but noe Ebay.
Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Lyris, 

This is what you need:
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/0190800/Trail/C$cip%3D36237.Sports+and+leisure%3EC$cip%3D36238.Camping+and+caravaning%3EC$cip%3D36248.Camping+stoves+and+cooking+accessories.htm

Dave


----------



## gardeningpheobe (Feb 23, 2006)

*boiling kettle*

Thanks Dave we'll get one

Lyris


----------

